# 08/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*2019 King of the Ring tournament bracket*












WWE said:


> Who will take the crown in the King of the Ring tournament, returning this Monday on Raw?
> 
> Eight Superstars from Raw and eight Superstars from SmackDown LIVE will meet in the tourney to become WWE royalty, and the bracket is now set.
> 
> ...


*Braun Strowman to face AJ Styles for the United States Title on Raw*












> The O.C. have been making a lot of noise on Raw since capturing the United States Championship and the Raw Tag Team Titles, but it seems like all that noise has woken up a monster.
> 
> As AJ Styles, Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson pummeled Universal Champion Seth Rollins during Raw’s Champion vs. Champion main event, Braun Strowman joined frequent O.C. foe Ricochet in helping The Beastslayer even the odds, sending a powerful message to The Phenomenal One and his cruel cohorts.
> 
> In a WWE.com interview following the physical altercation with The Monster Among Men, Styles challenged Strowman to a match next week, where the United States Title will be on the line. Strowman accepted the challenge via Twitter.


*Sasha Banks’ brutal return sparks questions*








> Sporting blue hair and a take-no-prisoners attitude, Sasha Banks emerged this past Monday night on Raw and utterly unleashed on an unsuspecting (and injured) Natalya – and not even Raw Women’s Champion Becky Lynch could halt The Boss’ rampage. Banks got the better of The Man in the ensuing brawl, relentlessly pummeling the titleholder with a steel chair.
> 
> Earlier in the night, Lynch had thrown out a challenge to the Women’s locker room: “Your smart play is to get me before I get you.” Was The Boss taking that message to heart, using the attack on Natalya to goad Lynch into a physical confrontation? Or was there another reason for Banks’ physical and psychological transformation upon her return?
> 
> Meanwhile, Lynch has taken to Instagram vowing retribution against Banks following the attack. Will that payback come this Monday on Raw?


*Cedric Alexander squares off with Sami Zayn as the King of the Ring kicks off*












> Cedric Alexander’s momentum has been surging over recent weeks with a win over Drew McIntyre and legions of new fans inspired by his never-say-die attitude and breathtaking propensity for making a statement. Sami Zayn will be looking to disappoint Alexander’s fans as the King of the Ring Tournament begins.
> 
> Zayn would undoubtedly take pleasure in eliminating fan-favorite Alexander from the tournament early. Can The Critic of Critics play spoiler or will Cedric ascend and take his first step towards the King of the Ring throne?
> 
> Find out this Monday night on Raw!


*Cesaro and Samoa Joe to throw down with their eyes on the throne*












> The King of the Ring Tournament is about to see a fight go down.
> 
> In a match that could be the most physical of the first round, Cesaro and Samoa Joe will collide, both looking to advance in their quest to become the 2019 King of the Ring. Will it be The Samoan Shark or The Swiss Cyborg who emerges from a battle that is sure to turn heads this Monday night?


*Walking with (and running after) Elias*








> Mere moments after R-Truth celebrated his astonishing twelfth 24/7 Championship win, Elias bashed the rapping Superstar with his guitar to kick off his third reign with the oft-defended prize.
> 
> Elias has already turned back a challenge from Drake Maverick in the recording studio, but neither Drake nor the growing number of Superstars in pursuit of the 24/7 Title will be giving up anytime soon. Can the calculating crooner – who is also competing in the King of the Ring tournament – stay on top of the charts?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

Bring this man in to call the tournament please.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Well Sami is in for another good old fashioned job, I'm very interested in how AJ/Braun plays out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

Basically only interested in the follow up to Becky/Sasha here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

Cesaro vs. Joe is interesting. I'm used to Cesaro working with guys like Ricochet and Rey. High flying guys who can base off of him. With Joe, especially at his age, I don't know if the chemistry will be there. But I hope they can have a good hoss fight.

Cedric vs. Sami, given how Sami's been booked recently, really shouldn't go beyond 2 minutes. But, I can see them wanting to go long with this match as well, if for nothing else but to kill time and make the tournament feel a bit bigger.

Sasha's return couldn't have gone better last week, but they need a good follow up. Things usually go bad for them when the draw out an explanation. So I wouldn't mind if she did a tell all this week.

If I believed Braun vs. AJ was going to be a no nonsesnse clean match (besides OC interference), I'd be excited because I think AJ can work great with someone like Braun. But I'm almost positive this turns into a 6 Man Tag with Rollins and Ricochet coming to make the save.

Lastly, I do hope Bray makes an appearance on this show. I'm craving some more Fiend on WWE TV. But, I honestly can't think of a good person for him to target and there's really no need or room for him to do something at COC. So who knows.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

This Becky/Sasha program needs to cut away from any social media nonsense. Things can get heated a lot better without it.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

Somewhat shocked, in this day and age, that we don’t have a Queen of the Ring tournament...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*



Rankles75 said:


> Somewhat shocked, in this day and age, that we don’t have a Queen of the Ring tournament...




Charlotte doesn’t need anymore accolades right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*



Rankles75 said:


> Somewhat shocked, in this day and age, that we don’t have a Queen of the Ring tournament...


Because there is already a one true Queen


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

I want to care about the King of the Ring. I really do but I know the winner won't matter in the long term and it's just a gimmick to try and keep ratings consistent. I doubt there will be any forward advancement that will be beneficial for the tournament and the eventual winner. Sure, you'll get your quality matches but you get them anyways every week and the show still doesn't matter or isn't even that good. Hopefully, I am proven wrong.

Looking forward to the Sasha followup, though. I'll be interested to see how they present her a week after returning. It can go either promising or deflating.

Otherwise, :yawn


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

I would be all for if RAW starts off with King Booker just for the fun of it before the KOTR matches start.

Looking forward to the Sasha and Becky drama.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*



Rankles75 said:


> Somewhat shocked, in this day and age, that we don’t have a Queen of the Ring tournament...




I think they are saving it for the Evolution PPV if they plan on having another one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

So how long are they planning on dragging this thing out? They’re not previewing Corbin and Miz. Does that mean only half of the first round will be this week? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

Another week with hardly any female appearance...


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

Only here for Becky/Sasha. No interest in the rest of Monday Night Meh. :yawn


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

Becky/Sasha feud is the only thing that has my attention for Raw.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

Ditto on the sasha Becky stuff.

The other shit in regards to Braun AJ Im guessing we'll get Seth interfering and accidentally striking Braun


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

So Buddy Murphy and Bryan are wrestling on Tuesday meaning Ali and Murphy won’t happen this week. They’re going to drag this tournament out for two PPVs it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

What are the Vegas odds for AJ-Braun turning into a tag match?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*



Ace said:


> What are the Vegas odds for AJ-Braun turning into a tag match?


It's been booked already :vince5


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

Cesaro/Joe should be great if given time. And I see no problem with them stretching the KOR over a few weeks.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 8/19 RAW Discussion Thread: The King of the Ring Tournament Begins*

Becky/Sasha feud for me


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Looking forward to Becky/Sasha. 
I also hope Sasha gets a nice squash match. I need to see her go full heel again.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Braun turning heel is dead on arrival, if that happens, it proves that this company has learned absolutely nothing, and Heyman not going against it means he is clueless. Just a retread of the same shit with a vastly less over Braun filling the shoes. Seth/Braun is such a dead on arrival feud, I can't even fathom to think how atrocious the ratings would be as that the main event feud.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

In for Sasha obviously,

I hope Sami wins his match but I know better by now.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Here's a poster I made in anticipation of the KOTR tourny and the guy I want to win.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

very likely Corbin wins this.

I'm also looking forward to seeing who gets crushed by BlissCross❤ next


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> very likely Corbin wins this.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to seeing who gets crushed by BlissCross❤ next


Alexa and Nikki have already beaten every tag team sans Mandy and Sonya (but they should save that for the PPV) so I don't think its a smart idea for them to beat teams on TV that could be potential PPV programs for them.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Let's go Cedric. :mark


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> very likely Corbin wins this.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to seeing who gets crushed by BlissCross❤ next


So you want them to be like Heavy Machinery and just keep crushing local lobbers?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Raye said:


> Here's a poster I made in anticipation of the KOTR tourny and the guy I want to win.


:mark :mark :mark


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

If elias gets pinned in the tournament, does that mean he loses the 24/7/48/365/24/20 intercontinental European TV championship? Because it should mean that...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> If elias gets pinned in the tournament, does that mean he loses the 24/7/48/365/24/20 intercontinental European TV championship? Because it should mean that...


They'll probably say the 24/7 rule doesn't apply for the purpose of the match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Brock The Big Magnificent Bastard said:


> They'll probably say the 24/7 rule doesn't apply for the purpose of the match.


That doesn't seem very :boombrock to me

But if they do go that way at least the 'prestigious King of the Ring' won't be used as another situation gag for the 24/7 title like other matches have


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> That doesn't seem very :boombrock to me


It's very :vince2 tho


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Interested in the Sasha/Becky stuff, but am cautious about it.

King's court segments since it has been brought back have been awful.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Man, I'll be honest, I was kinda hoping for a whole show dedicated to KOTR - with the main event taking place. Also would be nice if the winner got a world title shot. Guess it was wishful thinking - they'd probably have to cut out half the wrestlers in the tournament though.

Plus, the winner doesn't matter if the last few KOTR winners indicate anything. They'll just call themselves "King" unless a face wins it. Which isn't going to happen.

Ultimately how I see this tournament going:

Joe over Cesaro
McIntyre over Riccochet
Alexander over Zayn
Corbin over Miz
Owens over Elias
Murphy over Ali (this will be the most unpredictable match imo)
Gable over Benjamin
Andrade over Crews

McIntyre over Joe
Alexander over Corbin
Owens over Murphy
Andrade over Gable

McIntyre over Alexander (yay we see this match again... /sarcasm)
Owens over Andrade

McIntyre over Owens (Shane screws over Owens)

King Drew McIntyre is our future.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Clash of Champions isn’t until 9/14... so they can afford to drag this out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163480922295087105

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasha appearing on King's Court shows just how important she is to Vince. Not at all


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163480922295087105
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually AMOB would host a talk segment on Raw or even Miz TV, They might be looking to get heat on Sasha by harassing a HOF which I doubt will happen, People are on board with her right now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

deepelemblues said:


> Sasha appearing on King's Court shows just how important she is to Vince. Not at all


I don’t think this is necessarily true. Trish and Charlotte appeared on King’s court a couple weeks ago and Vince highly values those two Superstars. Just let Sasha loose with her Legit Bo$$ character and the segment will be money. Hell, have Sasha kick old Jerry in the balls and take pleasure in doing so which would garner more heat in her.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Can Jerry take bumps anymore? I would love for Sasha to beat the shit out of him.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Clique said:


> I don’t think this is necessarily true. Trish and Charlotte appeared on King’s court a couple weeks ago and Vince highly values those two Superstars. Just let Sasha loose with her Legit Bo$$ character and the segment will be money. Hell, have Sasha kick old Jerry in the balls and take pleasure in doing so which would garner more heat in her.


Those two are established at the top of the card for perpetuity

Sasha should be but she isn't (thanks Vince for all those years of stop and start booking with her) 

Maybe I'm wrong and they're bringing back King's Court as their new MizTV but to me it seems right now that for someone like Sasha appearing on King's Court doesn't have the same cachet that appearing on MizTV or even a Moment of Bliss would


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163480922295087105
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, nice. They really are separating Sasha and Bliss


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I should have known that Sasha will be on Kings Court on RAW. Overkill with these talk show segments. Especially when all that King will do is ask 1 question before Becky walks out to confront Sasha. Why not have Becky call out Sasha? How about using Renee with what shes good at to try and get answers from Sasha? Charly too. Have more of a realistic feel rather than...dragging out Lawler to Minnesota just to ask 1 question and plug KOTR.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Nice, nice. They really are separating Sasha and Bliss


Yes, I was dreading them doing a Moment of Bliss with Sasha. Thankfully that isn't happening.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Sasha talking is terrible. Always sounds like she has a mouth full of marbles.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RAW in Minnesota eh?

:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock:lelbrock


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what Sasha's response will be when Becky hits her with the line, "You quit and went home, just like Ronda Rousey." Sasha needs to have a good kayfabe explanation for this.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ugh.

WHY can't Sasha just come on her own and explain her actions? Why does it need a talk show segment?

And if you have to do an interview segment with someone, why does it have to be Lawler? It couldn't be a sit down one on one interview with Renee Young or something?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

WINNING said:


> Ugh.
> 
> WHY can't Sasha just come on her own and explain her actions? Why does it need a talk show segment?
> 
> And if you have to do an interview segment with someone, why does it have to be Lawler? It couldn't be a sit down one on one interview with Renee Young or something?


I'm going to have to tack on a con already in this feud. Sasha should not be doing a segment with Lawler at all. She should be doing this by her own self. I'm giving this feud a decent chance but already a negative point in this.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I'm going to have to tack on a con already in this feud. Sasha should not be doing a segment with Lawler at all. She should be doing this by her own self. I'm giving this feud a decent chance but already a negative point in this.


Clearly they want to properly establish to the majority of the audience that's she's the bad guy since the excitement around her return last week couldn't properly get the job done.

If she goes out there by herself, she could be cheered. Of course, many want that, they want Becky and Sasha to go out there like two bad bitches and let the audeince will pick whoever they want. But that's not how they operate.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

That KOTR is looking pretty stacked tbf.

I'm not enjoying this Cedric push though.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm guessing Finn gets moved back to Raw and joins up with Styles, Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh man if Rey retires...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163582580157026304


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's a fake out. Someone like Andrade will interrupt.

Rey should retire for real though if his starpower is going to be largely wasted.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Forgot that this was a KOTR episode, will most likely be more trash then usual.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> I'm guessing Finn gets moved back to Raw and joins up with Styles, Gallows and Anderson.




He’s supposed to be taking an extended break off. If he shows up Bray better kill him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Pretty stoked I’m here at the Xcel energy center! My fiancé got me pretty sweet seats next to the entrance ramp. Unfortunately I’m only a couple rows away from Michael Cole. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Finals will probably be Owens vs Drew with Shane helping Drew win the finals.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Should bring in king regal


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rey thing might be an angle. They sometimes like to do these fake retirement angles for their stars. Remember Mark Henry 2013.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can’t believe I can’t even get big daddy Corbins match tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Drew's KOTR match isn't this week? Boo.

Then I'm just here for Seth. And Sasha cos I want to hear what she has to say.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rey better turn heel and join Andrade & Zelina.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Cedric and Joe probably winning tonight.
Hoping for zayn and cesaro tho

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm all for Joe and Cesaro beating the tar out of each other.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Maybe Dominick will beat down his Dad or something. Saying Rey's nothing but a loser now.....or end up tagging with him or something.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BIG DAAAWWGGGGGG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh hey Roman, I should have expected him tbh. Yay! <3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

No Graves will be nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Roman probably squashing Dolph after that tweet by Ziggy, right? Fawk this sheit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Corey today? YAY.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lawler & Renee on commentary? Oh its gonna be a long night.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD wrestler starting Raw, back to work I go.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

And we get to listen to Lawler all night too?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Starting with Reigns, good 

Let's see where this goes.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Roman is the main event.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

the crowd is totally apathetic to Roman now, it's just older women screaming for him


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just hope King commentates as a heel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here we go with this video package again


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I just realized something. Now that Sasha is heel, does this hopefully mean that Cole will no longer say "It's BOSS TIME!"? Please let that be so.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I love Roman's accusation to Buddy. "I saw you in the hallway so it MUST have been you"


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I already feel annoyed and Michael Cole isn't helping


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

If they keep roman where he is right now everything gonna be fine.

No main events no more title wins please 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I hope this storyline of Daniel Bryan and Rowan being private investigators and solving mysteries continues.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, it's a match? The way they introduced Roman made it sound like hes was gonna talk haha.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So Dolph to lose and then make Roman come back in and spear or superman punching him again?


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Buddy never thought to appear on TV so many times, thanks to this segment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is KING back full time???


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How many spears does Dolph receive tonight?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolph, getting hit by a car is worse than getting speared by Goldberg, trust me LOL.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why is Dolph getting the Shane treatment? Two show feuds and wayyyyyy too much TV time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Is KING back full time???


Nah they said Corey was on vacation this week.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emmanuelle said:


> Roman probably squashing Dolph after that tweet by Ziggy, right? Fawk this sheit.


Called it fpalm

Roman probably spearing Dolph over and over again after the match just for Ziggy to ask for more fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler getting heat :trips8

That Superkick outta nowhere though :mark:


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

"I don't suck". So funny.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good heel heat.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Great heel heat for Ziggler


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Lively crowd tonight :bjpenn. Can WWE keep them energized?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn crowd is hot


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Renee and King give me ear poison


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It should've been..... *SUPERKICK* :lmao


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Lively crowd tonight :bjpenn. Can WWE keep them energized?


I'm sure they'll do something to kill their excitement.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Is KING back full time???
> ...


Thank u


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Roman Reigns about to make Ziggler his bitch at the end of the night.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Barley 10 mins in and we already got a commercial.


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


that was fast lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler not getting squashed within a minute tonight :drose


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, i'll give Ziggler credit for getting the crowd to still care about him. Those chants. :lol

Still don't care to see him in the ring or hear him whine with jealousy.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think Ziggler going to have like 4 spears tonight


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so glad we get a break from Corey tonight, even if Renee is there :lol


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Am I the only one who likes Dolph’s New gimmick?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’d like to watch Austin’s show but I’m out cold by 11 during the week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler has acutally been money since returning back.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolph is so tan lol, his fake tan is so over the top. He's more brown than Roman is :lol


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Mikey Mike said:


> Am I the only one who likes Dolph’s New gimmick?


The masochist?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really like that the layout of Roman's matches have changed, his opponents always look good when facing him these days, look at the Buddy Murphy match, and now this match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> I really like that the layout of Roman's matches have changed, his opponents always look good when facing him these days, look at the Buddy Murphy match, and now this match.




He’s cut down on super man punch spamming too. They are a lot more enjoyable now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

bradatar said:


> He’s supposed to be taking an extended break off. If he shows up Bray better kill him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would turn him heel and put him with Styles, Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

i'm really tired of everyone kicking out of everyone's finishers lol. IF they're gonna have Ziggler win, That should have been the pin. Spear to the turnbuckle, then a surprise zigzag.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I spoke too soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns is so great with his near falls.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Dolph kicking out of the superman punch?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Dolph is so tan lol, his fake tan is so over the top. He's more brown than Roman is :lol


He must be tanning buddies with that one ref :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice fameasser counter.


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

Damn, this match is pretty good. They got some good chemistry going on rn with the crowd involved


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I hate when Dolph tries to hit the Zig Zag while his opponent is holding the ropes. That's a certain miss, just like when Cena's opponent tries to punch/clothesline him before Cena hits the Protobomb.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Super Ziggler huh? Owens and Goldberg can squash this geek and he’s almost putting the big dog down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Renee and King give me ear poison


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

YSL said:


> i'm really tired of everyone kicking out of everyone's finishers lol. IF they're gonna have Ziggler win, That should have been the pin. Spear to the turnbuckle, then a surprise zigzag.


yeah but Ziggler still looked strong in this match always catching Reigns by surprise


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro and Joe should be good.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fun match, loved the Famouser counter.

Though considering Dolphs been getting squashed lately, don’t know if needed to go that long.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dolph calling Roman idiot :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler countering that Spear into a Famouser :banderas


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

King just isn't near the same in the booth without playing off of JR's straightman presentation or at least Vince's.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Very good match between the two. I loved it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ziggler should have never provoked Reigns and that is why he lost.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fun match to start RAW.

Let's see Becky/Sasha now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow great 1st match. And now an interview with Sasha so this show is so far really solid


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163606979794886656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163607164490960896


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

That spear by Reigns looked great.

You would think that for a guy that hasn't won in awhile Ziggler wouldn't be taking his time and trash talking when he had Roman just about defeated.

Still enjoying how they have used Reigns lately, in and out of the ring.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jerry seems lost , fuck this I'm out . Highlights before work I think

Enjoy .


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

DammitC said:


> Dolph Ziggler countering that Spear into a Famouser :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice stats to RIP off AEW 
:heston


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

wicked spear by roman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman is knocking it out of the park lately!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh God..ItS Boss Time
:cole


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I hate how they are trying to sell KOTR as prestigious. KOTR hasn't meant shit in years, hell it's not even a PPV anymore lol.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Crybaby Banks is back...oh joy....She'll just cry and go home again when she doesnt get her way.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> Roman is knocking it out of the park lately!!


Indeed. Not only has he become tolerable but he's actually become a better Entertainer in the ring


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ziggler/Reigns was a weak match. Boring 80%, they go to the usual "hit big move into pin" and none of the near falls were good. The spear by Reigns to Ziggler was OK but it's such a huge step down from what we saw at Summerslam with Goldberg/Ziggler. 

Not even sure why this match happened - Reigns had a good match with Buddy Murphy. Should've kept him out of the ring until he fought Bryan. Hell, he shouldn't be on Raw anyway.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Sasha segment already?

Surprised they aren’t saving that for a top of the hour segment.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Good stuff get the Sasha segment over that I don’t care about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> The Sasha segment already?
> 
> Surprised they aren’t saving that for a top of the hour segment.


Gotta have back to back good shit!!
:vince


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ah yes, the weekly failed Elder Scrolls audition


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Mox Girl said:


> Roman is knocking it out of the park lately!!




He’s definitely becoming more well rounded and enjoyable to watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Becky is so cold. Yikes. I've been over her since April.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Should have said dollar store wigs instead of glasses but decent promo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Becky looking fine


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good promo from Becky there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kings Court :eyeroll


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I missed the beginning of the show. Why was Ziggler and Roman wrestling?


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Headliner said:


> Becky is so cold. Yikes. I've been over her since April.




Really hope Sasha beats her but not holding my breath lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Becky Lynch with a great promo and actually brought facts.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

To think, 25 years ago Lawler was the GOAT when it came to KOTR-related promos. Now it's the usual sappy WWE oriented promo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky is knocking it out of the park with her promos.

Good stuff.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice promo from becky.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lawler seemed like he was getting lost there. Get the hook!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Becky's promos are about as natural as a Kardashian's face.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That 1st promo from Becky was exactly what I wanted to hear.

The “Greatest to never be great.” And it works because Becky slid in and became what everyone thought Sasha would be. Can’t wait for Sasha’s rebuttal.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

jerry the king of botox lawler :damn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shiii


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh shit, RIP Jerry.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE FIEND:mark


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Never mind. Decent shit.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

This is awesome damn!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dolph, Becky and now... THE FIEND! :mark


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

THE FIEND!!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Now I need king fiend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE better not ruin Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Guess we dont have to deal with Jerry on commentary the rest of the night so thats a huge plus.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

People mad about King's Court. :lol


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

I guess no kings court? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That Becky promo was so :lauren

Good thing Bray is here


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why did Lawler stand on the top of the stage? He might of gotten away if he kept going into the back stage area.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I like how Lawler didn't stick around in the ring. That was well done. The Fiend still caught up to him though. :lol

So they swerved the whole Kings Court thing... I wonder what the plan is for Sasha for the show.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So...who's gonna interview Sasha? :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

maggle did his best to ruin that with his shitty commentary


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yowie Wowie chants :maury


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

YOWIE WOWIE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend avenging Doink roud


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hopefully we dont even have to see or hear from Sasha tonight now that the Kings Court thing is over with.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Ok, The Fiend has already scared me. I see the rest later.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Roman/Ziggler match, The fiend attacking Lawler. Really good start for RAW.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well that’s one way to kick Sasha’s return promo to next week :cool2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Seeing people run from the Fiend could be hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Becky is knocking it out of the park with her promos.
> 
> Good stuff.


People may say Becky has been cold but let's be honest here. Before Sasha came back, there was no one to really step up to her in a interesting way. We only had Becky facing Lacey and Natalya. That is all. But most can't lie since this new gimmick of last year, Becky has been nailing every single promo like a pro.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Saritta said:


> Ok, The Fiend has already scared me. I see the rest later.




That was pretty freaky when he appeared behind lawler not gonna lie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> People may say Becky has been cold but let's be honest here. Before Sasha came back, there was no one to really step up to her in a interesting way. We only had Becky facing Lacey and Natalya. That is all. But most can't lie since this new gimmick of last year, Becky has been nailing every single promo like a pro.


She's the best promo of the division.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The King looking like he's lost trying to find the bus station :maury


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Good promo by Becky, but it's a bit of a stretch for her to try and take credit for Sasha's return getting fans excited. Sasha came out to Nattie's segment, not Becky. The fans were already interested before Becky involved herself in Sasha's return segment.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh what the hell? Why cant we just have a 2 person booth.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who’s this geek on commentary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Some jabronie is replacing King??


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gymnastics break = cigarette break 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Well since Lawler wont be able to interview Sasha now, there's only 1 logical choice to conduct the interview...........


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess the throne is going to be the new "Wrestlemania" sign for the next few weeks.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What happened to Cory Graves?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Gymnastics break = cigarette break
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


psychic


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Please no stupid "King" gimmick for the winner.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ah, the old bait and switch.

As long as Sasha still gets her mic time, I’m good with it.

Still trying to see who Bray feuds with next.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> The King looking like he's lost trying to find the bus station :maury


A bus station in Rock Bottom :maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah, Flipochet match...time for a break.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pimp Daddy Corbs back on TV!!!! 


kada kada


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KING CORBIN BABY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Corbin finally back on TV


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

I really fucking hate that this guy's ring gear is an olive garden server uniform


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Good promo by Becky, but it's a bit of a stretch for her to try and take credit for Sasha's return getting fans excited. Sasha came out to Nattie's segment, not Becky. The fans were already interested before Becky involved herself in Sasha's return segment.


Technically Becky Lynch did call Sasha out since April on twitter and a few weeks back in a interview. Becky has been wanting to work with Sasha besides Ronda.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Weird red lighting there.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Pimp Daddy Corbs back on TV!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




About time I almost went outside then heard tag match and figured it’d be these goons 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

bradatar said:


> KING CORBIN BABY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would be a fan of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I still like Corbins entrance music.

Ah yes, we are back to Cole saying "as RAW rolls onnnnnnnnn".


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Corbin is fucking cancer. Guy can't be fired soon enough


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

YSL said:


> I really fucking hate that this guy's ring gear is an olive garden server uniform


I've been saying it reminds me of an Olive Garden waiter for months lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Corbin is fucking cancer. Guy can't be fired soon enough















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I've been saying it reminds me of an Olive Garden waiter for months lol


:lmao


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm thinking Sasha going to attack Becky tonight


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

So with Vince not there, is that NXT announcement like that Intercontinental Cup years ago? Totally aborted?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Miz is gonna be hesitant tagging Ricochet not knowing how clean his fingers are.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Corbin finally took off that shirt. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Daddy BC showing off the fresh ink 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Corbin took off the Olive Garden shirt


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Well since Lawler wont be able to interview Sasha now, there's only 1 logical choice to conduct the interview...........


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> I've been saying it reminds me of an Olive Garden waiter for months lol


5% tip for Corbin. Dude is a snooooozer


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin looking SWOLL FUCK YEAH


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Technically Becky Lynch did call Sasha out since April on twitter and a few weeks back in a interview. Becky has been wanting to work with Sasha besides Ronda.


I guess even Becky knows she's needs top notch opponents. Looking back, it would've been a lot better for Becky if she got the tapout win over Ronda (single match or Triple Threat). The way she won didn't do much to elevate her. Just look what two WM tapout wins did for John Cena — it took him to another level. I understand why Ronda didn't want to tapout to Becky.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Holy shit Corbin actually has arms.

KOTR is like WWEs answer to NJPW’s G1, complete with pre show tag matches. Needs more Yano.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

That was worth retuning I'm liking this " Fiend " gimmick " it's sick , Corbin fck off to giggilosville u sad sack of crap .


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Corbin looking SWOLL FUCK YEAH




He’s gotta be on the gas he’s looking huge right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Drew randomly being friends with Corbin again? :maury They are ruining this guy.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Damn, Corbin wrestling in Skechers shoes?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Geek gymnast Ricochet has to get involved with Corbin come the fuck on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> He’s gotta be on the gas he’s looking huge right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pure American steel and sex appeal


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Corbin haters put a smile on my face.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> A bus station in Rock Bottom :maury


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Pure American steel and sex appeal


Are you ok do U want a fan???


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Pure American steel and sex appeal




A manly man. Gotta get him back in his pimp attire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ricochet outclassing Boring Corbin. No surprise there.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Corbin being pinned with a second finisher.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Does this mean Mandy is going to be on raw tonight? :mark: :mark:

https://i.imgur.com/cvrCEsq.mp4


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ricochet beating Baron Corbin for the win :banderas


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

This is a snooze fest , god I love weed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ric with the win, yay :maury


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Deep six looked off. Thought geek Ricochet was supposed to be good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Flipochet is winning the KOTR, is he?

Sigh


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I guess even Becky knows she's needs top notch opponents. Looking back, it would've been a lot better for Becky if she got the tapout win over Ronda (single match or Triple Threat). The way she won didn't do much to elevate her. Just look what two WM tapout wins did for John Cena — it took him to another level. I understand why Ronda didn't want to tapout to Becky.


That is what should have happened at WM during that triple threat match. But Vince is going Vince and wanted to protect Ronda, thus fucking a great ending. A ending that could have helped Becky in the long run.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Of course the nerd pins Corbin. Fuck me sideways.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Ricochet putting that geek where he belongs, the jobber crew.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Does this mean Mandy is going to be on raw tonight? :mark: :mark:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/cvrCEsq.mp4


I'll have some of that :x


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Ricochet outclassing Boring Corbin. No surprise there.




I saw one guy doing a floor routine and one guy wrestling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

People really happy about Corbin getting pinned tonight? Just means he’s definitely advancing next week. This works for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bye Corbin your pimp mammy is waiting hurry up shouts steph , your my bitch Baron , yes boss .


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Flipochet is winning the KOTR, is he?
> 
> Sigh




Doubt it, still think it’ll be Drew, Corbin, or Andrade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ vs Braun should be fun


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Have they announced NXT ON Wed yet?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha looking fucking hot wens3


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mikey Mike said:


> Doubt it, still think it’ll be Drew, Corbin, or *Andrade*.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:yas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Don't care about Ricochet & Corbin, just happy that they protected Drew :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sasha looking fine tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A heel almost always wins KOTR. Itll be Andrade. Mayyyybe Corbin.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Booker T asking for a visit from the Fiend.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Sasha Banks looks so damn hot tonight. :lenny


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mikey Mike said:


> Doubt it, still think it’ll be Drew, Corbin, or Andrade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Drew would be disappointing but the other two would be fun. Andrade and Charlotte could run with king and queen and Corbin would be so good with the gimmick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That tag match reminded me a lot of how they do the matches during the New Japan G1 tournament, where before the tournament matches the guys who are facing each other tag team against each other.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Sasha looking fucking hot <img src="http://i.imgur.com/zUFISpo.gif" border="0" alt="" title="owens3" class="inlineimg" />


I know right...hotttt


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mandy = :risingangle:book


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Surprised they didn't ask Book about Rollins :lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Time for :braun

Hopefully shenanigans happen so that Braun doesn't lose in this match clean.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Booker looks great tonight. Opening match was amazing. Ricochet is the truth, so of the stuff he's been doing (while selling and telling a story) is so unique and fresh. I love it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Booker knows what's up by picking Drew, my man!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Bray should attack during one of these Skype calls


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Who is this new announcer? He's 100x better than Corey Graves.


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

What is this skype shit?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

We gonna have weekly Skype interviews now? Lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So... this is going to turn into a tag team match, right?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

finalnight said:


> Who is this new announcer? He's 100x better than Corey Graves.


Why isn't Corey Graves there tonight?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm sure this will somehow turn into a 6 man tag.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sasha looking fit as always what a body


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> Why isn't Corey Graves there tonight?


Tapping boremella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Glad they turrned AJ heel, he's much better than last year.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163616771548561408


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Surprise, Surprise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ bumping like crazy lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gotta keep that hat on. :lol


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

That fucking pop. Holy shit


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163616771548561408


Sasha's body is tiiight. :kd2


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

One thing I can say is that WWE have been making Gallows and Anderson more of a competent serious team for the past couple of weeks so I applaud WWE for that


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sasha has got it , that blue hair is fresh and those long legs


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins wore Becky’s jeans to the ring apparently


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thought they were turning him there thank god 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Seth's cap didn't even fall off while he was doing that :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

AJ as a heel is much better


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Skinny Jeans Rollins to the rescue.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Predictable stuff. Nice pop for Seth.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Is it gonna be a tag match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Will that be Seth's only appearance tonight? If so, then I've already seen my top 3 faves already aw, and we're only an hour in.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They continue to tease Braun vs Rollins.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuck I can't see straight damn this is good shit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They seem to be making it obvious that Braun is turning heel to challenge Rollins for the title. It seems like that will unbalance the face/heel split though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Soooo how about we put some gold on Braun this year and not pointlessly turn him heel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

ironcladd1 said:


> Rollins wore Becky’s jeans to the ring apparently




Yea I’ll never understand dudes wearing tight jeans, gotta be able to breath down there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Why tease that match ffs Braun getting jobbed to Seth would be crap already , I'd like to see Braun u.c . Champ before I turn forty


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Seeing Seth and Braun together makes me wish WWE would've booked them as heels in prior years — similar to HBK and Diesel. That storyline could've easily headlined a WM.


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

If they Braun vs Rollins, Braun is turning.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Carter84 said:


> Why tease that match ffs Braun getting jobbed to Seth would be crap already , I'd like to see Braun u.c . Champ before I turn forty


id like to see it before braun turns 40


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Seth your looking blue those jeans must be aching his .... or is it that bloody small lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Seeing Seth and Braun together makes me wish WWE would've booked them as heels in prior years — similar to HBK and Diesel. That storyline could've easily headlined a WM.


They also had that chance with Dolph and Drew, but they ruined it...


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Who is this new announcer? He's 100x better than Corey Graves.


He's not really new he's been doing commentary for 205 live has really good commentary team


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Rollins gonna be a double champ again? :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Strowman is probably going to attack him


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wasn't listening that good. Did they say Buddy Murphy is wrestling Daniel Bryan tomorrow?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yes, more Seth! But Braun is clearly turning on him :lol It's that thing they do where a face is stupidly naive lol.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Emmanuelle said:


> They also had that chance with Dolph and Drew, but they ruined it...


I'm still mad about that


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The crowd going crazy for a Raw Tag title match :wow


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun will turn on Rollins tonight.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> id like to see it before braun turns 40


My beard will be totally grey by then in five years time , Braun deserves a run as champ he gets huge pops


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Really want Cesaro to win this, but I don't think it's gonna happen ?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

KING JOE please

:mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wish this wasn't a 1st round matchup. Cesaro needs this win and the tournament win more than Joe though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Braun will turn on Rollins tonight.




It’s very obvious. So much so I’m hoping there’s a chance it doesn’t happen. Braun doesn’t need to be a heel right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Murphy vs Bryan :zayn3


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

This is why I stayed up JOE JOE JOE , Cesaro is cool too


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THAT UPPERCUT.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus Cesaro :sodone


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Really want Cesaro to win this, but I don't think it's gonna happen ?




He’s getting Samoa Job. Much better chance then anyone else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163618791877730304


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

That uppercut looked stiff as fuck


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Seeing Seth and Braun together makes me wish WWE would've booked them as heels in prior years — similar to HBK and Diesel. That storyline could've easily headlined a WM.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cesaro into the first row :lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

If heyman has any sway backstage Cesaro to win as he has be on a down spiral due to shit booking dudes jacked


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

God damn that uppercut was crazy


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

I would not mind seeing Cesaro winning KOTR


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This match in Joe's prime would be a MOTY candidate methinks. Regardless, we are off to a nice start.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This new guy on commentary is so generic. Probably gonna be the next Michael Cole :no:


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cesaro hitting joes five chins pmsl joes moobs wobbling creased


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Still can't believe it's been more than five years since Cesaro was getting that false push after winning the WM Battle Royal and becoming a Heyman guy...


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> This new guy on commentary is so generic. Probably gonna be the next Michael Cole <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/no.gif" border="0" alt="" title="No" class="inlineimg" />


What? He's way better than anyone on the raw commentary team right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@Mordecay, PEY approves...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163617937779040257


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Jeez this match is stiff lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Good match so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Damn living it up anyone else think it's close


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I missed the start of the match. That uppercut :mark: :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> What? He's way better than anyone on the raw commentary team right now.


Meh, at least Graves has a personality


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match reminds me of a NJPW style. Love the stiffness.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Who is that on commentary


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Almost a disaster there...


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Man how lucky would we be if they booked this like the G8? Talent is off the charts.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Been sweet this match


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

What's the main event ?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Nice Uppercut.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Carter84 said:


> What's the main event ?


Likely Rollins/Braun vs The OC.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Three blunts , hit of thc on my vapor and some food .


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Well fuck ...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very good match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love matches like that. I coulda watched those two kill each other all night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Cesaro must be staying for the money. This company doesn't give a damn about him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good hard-hitting match. The botch didn't detract from that. Enjoyed that one.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Carter84 said:


> What's the main event ?


Seth/Stroman vs The Nerds and it will end in fuckery


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Joe is a monster


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So he's facing either Ricochet or Drew next week. Do we think they'll do mainly face vs heel matches or could there be an opportunity for heel vs heel?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wouldn't mind either of them winning, but Cesaro tapping tho :mj2


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fun hoss fight match.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

God damn it. Cesaro needed this win more


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good match there, no surprise


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cesaro is done. Dude comes back after being away for however long they give him new music and he hasn't won a single match.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I like those o.c tees gotta say there fresh lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joe won :monkey


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Joe looked in trouble there, looked like he was having a reaction or somthing


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> So he's facing either Ricochet or Drew next week. Do we think they'll do mainly face vs heel matches or could there be an opportunity for heel vs heel?




Cesaro was a heel too they just did heel and heel. I don’t think it’ll matter in this tourney. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Everyone ff mynpicks so far has won come on


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell flavour was that red Mountain Dew in that ad? We don't have that in NZ.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Cesaro is done. Dude comes back after being away for however long they give him new music and he hasn't won a single match.




I think he got one over Dickochet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Awesome match, happy Joe got the win.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My eyesights going ffs


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hopefully Joe goes all the way


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> What the hell flavour was that red Mountain Dew in that ad? We don't have that in NZ.




Code Red and it’s such good shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Did they just say Joe advances to the Semi-Finals?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

That uppercut by Cesaro at the start was nasty.

Both Cesaro and Joe needed a win here. So it sucks that this was the first round.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I think he got one over Dickochet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh, well either way point still stands. Usually if they care about you when you come back from being gone they book you strong for a little while. Cesaro was sent right back to irrelevant jobber status.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

America has loads of different sodas to the U.K. Damn u guys are years ahead f this shit country


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Code Red and it’s such good shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does it taste like? It looks interesting haha.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Ugh. Cesaro must be staying for the money. This company doesn't give a damn about him.


Which is rather unfortunate, considering Cesaro has a good physique, great all-around ring ability, superb stamina and has proven he CAN get quite over when invested in. It's too bad he gets treated as a junk bond he's only a gimmick and a solid manager away from being a major player. 

Good, physical tv match there. I'd take that any week strong effort.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> What does it taste like? It looks interesting haha.




It’s really good I’m trying to think...my wife says figure Cherry mixed with Mountain Dew but not cough syrup cherry...the sweet tasty kind if that makes sense lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mox Girl said:


> What does it taste like? It looks interesting haha.


It's a cherry flavor.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Cole messed up saying the Neutralizer


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Save us Drake


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias taking out the trash :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Drake :ha


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why did they put the 24/7 title on Elias?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This is taking too long


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

damn elias beat the shit out of drake :eva


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> Joe won :monkey


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE FIEND YOUR 24/7/365/48/24/20 INTERCONTINENTAL EUROPEAN TV CHAMPION


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Love this 24/7 title.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Gotta love Truth


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This has to be the most near falls for the 24/7 title :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why bother with a match? Truth could of just hit him with the guitar.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m over this 24/7 shit already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Where's the rest of the roster guys who want the 24/7 Championship? Why aren't they running out after Elias? :lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Truth is jacked for someone who's in his late 40's dude can move sweet


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Day vs Revival...why?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Elias, the only 24/7 champ inmune to the roll up :lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuck off elias u mong


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Hogan getting that 2K payday for 5 seconds in a tuxedo brother. :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Drake and Truth forming an alliance? :lol :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fiend kill Rey immediately so I don’t need to listen to his boring ass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Why oh why not again


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Rudy Charles the ref dressed in black like R-Truth... :lol

I do like how Elias isn't that easy to roll up and win.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163626262511980547


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Cole messed up saying the Neutralizer


That was the other stand in guy, not Cole


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Elias Jeff Jarrett 2.0


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Some Charly wens3


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I wouldnt miss Rey if he retired or left or whatever.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Night y'all I'm to tired catch up is on Sky


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Elias took lessons from Cena and Reigns :trolldog


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly not having to look up at the person she's interviewing for a change :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

heel turn :side:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/l72gFe7.mp4


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn grew you up with Rey Rey


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can Dominic get killed tonight? Still pissed Joe didn’t kill him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Andrade got that boy contemplating life :kobelol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dom about to beat dat ass


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What’s Samoa Joe’s kid doing there?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dom already a better talker than Ricochet.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Dominick needs to attend some more promo classes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dom dwarfs Rey :maury


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Dom already a better talker than Ricochet.


Mitch the Plant is better talker than Ricochet


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Man my eyes just got misty for some weird reason


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Rey Mysterio in 2019

Who fucking cares?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Andrade better throw Dom in a dumpster w his daddy tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cole mentioned the wild card rule. I guess it's still in effect.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole mentioning the wild card rule...like that matters anymore. :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice of Dom to convince Rey out of retirement despite Rey's lifelong lies that he is Dom's Papi.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That zoom.in on that guy with the AEW shirt
:maury


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

DOM! :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dunn WTF? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah the New Day, time for a break.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Mitch the Plant is better talker than Ricochet


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stay away from these geeks Randy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, what a touching backstage segment with Rey Mysterio and Dominic 

Anyone else enjoying tonight's episode of Raw so far?

I ask because I'm usually underwhelmed by the shows :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I just wanna see Sasha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I've never paid attention to the Revival entrance, since when they have the FTR jackets?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I just wanna see Sasha


Yes, her and no doubt the interaction with Becky is really the only thing I'm interested in on the show.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It’s a sad scene when Renee is the best one on commentary


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

I don’t know why but to me the Revival seem to me like today’s Brain Busters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DammitC said:


> Wow, what a touching backstage segment with Rey Mysterio and Dominic
> 
> Anyone else enjoying tonight's episode of Raw so far?
> 
> I ask because I'm usually underwhelmed by the shows :lol


It's actually decent. One of the reasons is because they built anticipation with this show with Sasha's interview. That's one of the keys that Bischoff talks about when building up a show. They've done a good job making fans anticipate what she will say.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:sadbecky


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fuck this rope anyone got any or could someone kill me


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

DammitC said:


> Wow, what a touching backstage segment with Rey Mysterio and Dominic
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It’s been a good show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Vodka on the rocks what's that aye a triple I need to sleep it's nearly 3am


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Anyone else like those o.c tees


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hate that Orton is with the Revival. Those 2 are jobbers compared to the future HOFer Orton.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RANDY ORTON with that RKO OUTTA NOWHERE :mark: :mark:

He just fucking KILLED Kofi Kingston with that RKO :sodone


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you Randy


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"He's got that look in his eyes." Is Renee taking commentary lessons from Mike Goldberg?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, the crowd came majorly alive for Orton!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Legacy 2.0.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Orton downgrading himself to hanging with these geeks sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton on RAW :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kofi getting that much offense in on all 3 of them. What an absolute fucking joke.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That assist RKO was great.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

3D!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That sweet finisher combo on Xavier Woods by Randy Orton and the Revival :trips8


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Lol at Woods face on the mat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That Shatter Machine into an RKO :mark:


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

DDP would of been proud randy


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn, look at Woods


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

That was some great camera work when Orton hit that RKO on Big E. Props to Dunn or whoever for that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I would not hate it if this Orton/Revival thing becomes an actual faction.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Woods is selling THE SHIT out of that :maury


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Xavier selling the fucking house like always :lmao


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

so orton and the revival are butt buddies now? lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mikey Mike said:


> Lol at Woods face on the mat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He did the same thing last week on Smackdown. :laugh:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How long will this last before Orton RKOs The Revival cos he feels like it? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big E in all this


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Woods with a two week broken leg


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Orton and Revival alliance is so odd. Every time they are together I think Orton's going to RKO these dorks.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not gonna ie, besides Becky's cringe promo this RAW has been easy to watch so far


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The return of The Legacy :lmao


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Good raw am i right?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Don’t careereeeee











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@bradatar; cool avi . He's sick MJF star in the making


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh look it's the chick who acted like a toddler and went home for 5 months.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163631221194153984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163631610358456320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163632005898100736


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wow Orton was completely manhandling Kofi. I do like Kofi's little flipping rolling entrance to ring. 

And Xavier's selling too much sometimes. But it's funny, which I think he's trying to be.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"No one is talking about your blue hair." :lol


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Short and sweet from the Boss!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha, no one gives a fuck about your hair :cole


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually Cole, people actually is talking more about her blue hair than her attacking Becky


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cole :booklel


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank god Corey is not around to fanboy over Alexa :lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

What the fook is the dork from Revival wearing clown socks or boots I can't see straight the room is full of smoke


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa wens3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Carter84 said:


> @bradatar; cool avi . He's sick MJF star in the making




Yeah man I think so too haven’t heard mic work like him in a long time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sasha and Alexa in back-to-back segments :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bliss :homer


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> "No one is talking about your blue hair." :lol















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy Rose and Sonya on RAW :mark: :mark: gonna be weird hearing Mandy's entrance without Corey's commentary lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sasha looking fine like a good wine or is it just me


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Alexa/Nikki will end up beating the entire tag team division in what...two weeks?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Carter84 said:


> What the fook is the dork from Revival wearing clown socks or boots I can't see straight the room is full of smoke




They’re wearing snake skin boots to honor the viper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Corey not having the opportunity to mark out for both Alexa and Mandy in this match, what a shameful thing!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If Alexa and Nikki beat Mandy and Sonya then who the fuck are they suppose to face next?

If Mandy and Sonya win... yikes, are you telling me that Asuka and Kairi lose to them clean in back to back weeks and Mandy and Sonya can beat them? :lauren


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Yeah man I think so too haven’t heard mic work like him in a long time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here , he's under young dreams wing now , he has huge potential. Couldn't stop laughing at him on the stone cold podcast have u heard it it's funny asf man .


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> If Alexa and Nikki beat Mandy and Sonya then who the fuck are they suppose to face next?


Alexa and her sidekick will continue to "elevate" the tag titles, of course.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mandy :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey took the wrong week off lol :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I fucking lol that they use Mandy's music as the music for both, with the "Mandy" intro included


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Corey graves hitting one out in some hotel room , MANDY ! ALEXA ! BOOM.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This a rib on Graves?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mandy crawling there looked so awkward. It’s like her personality doesn’t fit her looks at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So how will Alexa make Mandy/Sonya look dumb in this match?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

C'mon give Mandy and Sonya the belts you cowards!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Carmella Corey what you up too , nuttun' be right there , DURRRTTTYY man.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mandy throwing knees against a concussion prone Bliss is making me cringe.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There it is, Mandy already looked dumb there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Dang it lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Clean as a whistle lmao this is a slow Bliss face turn watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So fucking dumb. God damn it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:fuck


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mandy and Alexa .... @Mango13; I'm drooling lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And that's it, they killed the division :lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ffs they lost


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> And that's it, they killed the division :lol


Even Mandy has to look dumb and shit to make Alexa stronger.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They're gonna make Braun tag champs with this geek arent they.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> And that's it, they killed the division :lol


Alexa Bliss' booking is poison.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Next Alexa and Nikki will beat Shayna and her lackeys in a handicap match.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

This division is fcking cray cray


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they going to wrestle teams they already beat now. Cause there is no other woman's tag teams left.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

no issue with Bliss/Nikki being champ....but by not having the last champ of over 4 months look strong EVER...not building Kabuki has anything..and now beating Absolution clean.... 

how silly.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They're gonna make Braun tag champs with this geek arent they.




They heard Braun’s pop last week and that was it.


So who’s next the Viking experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

almost seems to obvious for braun to turn heel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa and her lackey buried the tag team division in about two weeks.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Joint break thank fuck that was meh . Only watched for Mandy


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fang 2 said:


> almost seems to obvious for braun to turn heel


I guarantee if he powerslams Rollins there will be audible "one more time" chants.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Alexa Bliss' booking is poison.


In 8 days they got more wins than the IIconics had in their 120 days title reign


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Braun will get a huge pop or is it Viking squash time .ah it's made


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163632830947180552


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This Cedric push makes no sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its sad they made sammy a jobber


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Through hell, fire and brimstone, it's Kane! :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> In 8 days they got more wins than the IIconics had in their 120 days title reign


It is terrible. Alexa is a black hole in the division, she does not elevates anything, constantly dominates the matches as a 5 foot heel and her opponents always look bad/act dumb.

Awful.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The iiconics were much better than Alexa and Nikki , Nikki should be singles competitor.let her grow instead of killing her


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

So is Kane still The Fiends next feud? Why rise would they show that Kane video package


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

bradatar said:


> This Cedric push makes no sense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard this was Heyman's idea. He is very high on him


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There was just an ad for a movie with Seth Rogen, and it hit me how much he looks like Sami Zayn :lol Then right after the ad, Sami's match is on LOL.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"I refuse to let my career go into the trash" To late Sammy that happened like 2 years ago


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sami fucking leave wwe AEW beckons man .


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I heard this was Heyman's idea. He is very high on him




I’m still not over him dressing in that outfit and then losing the match before revealing it was him. None of that made any sense and that’s when his stupid push begun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Carter84 said:


> The iiconics were much better than Alexa and Nikki , Nikki should be singles competitor.let her grow instead of killing her


I literally turn off my TV everytime I see them. They're annoying, and not in the good way.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Emmanuelle said:


> Through hell, fire and brimstone, it's Kane! :mark


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

It said on wrestlamia that heyman likes Cedric , Ricochet and buddy .


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

sami HAS to fucking win this. I don't care after this match but Cedric Alexander has noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo charisma. I'm not a fan of his push at all. You need sami do be SOMEWHAT relevant.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> I literally turn off my TV everytime I see them. They're annoying, and not in the good way.


I'm not referring to the wrestling skills lol , proper sexy both of them , espically Peyton >


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Carter84 said:


> It said on wrestlamia that heyman likes Cedric , Ricochet and buddy .















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:lmao

Troll Sami is the best! :mark


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

pulling for sami. he has taken enough L's


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Carter84 said:


> It said on wrestlamia that heyman likes Cedric , Ricochet and buddy .


1 out of 3 then, Buddy is really the only good one out of them.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Will Sami ever win a match again?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Gee what a shock Sami lost. :argh:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, Sami got squashed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeez it feels like Zayn is being jobbed out the company at this rate.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Obvious now Corbin is beating Miz.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

fucking jobber smh


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

ugh. awful. I would've LOVED Miz vs Sami. I mean, what's more exciting? Cedric Alexander vs Baron Corbin... or Miz vs Sami Zayn?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Montez is a star 


Look at WWE spoiling their NXT tag title match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:bunk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> Will Sami ever win a match again?


I wonder if they will give Sami a Curt Hawkins type loosing streak.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> 1 out of 3 then, Buddy is really the only good one out of them.


Ricochet and buddy for me Cedric meh , Ricochet needs to sort his promos and mic work asap . Buddy against Roman was my fav match of his he sold loads and hit his spots bang on , he's going places is buddy .


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

These guys bring nothing to Raw. They should stay in NXT.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Street Profits are basically 2 members of New Day turned ghetto???


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> ugh. awful. I would've LOVED Miz vs Sami. I mean, what's more exciting? Cedric Alexander vs Baron Corbin... or Miz vs Sami Zayn?




Baron Corbin v Alexander. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey Profits... where are your titles? :grin2:


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> 1 out of 3 then, Buddy is really the only good one out of them.


Is that fact cause only you think so


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Jeez it feels like Zayn is being jobbed out the company at this rate.


When his is contract due lol...at this rate I'd be shocked if it's a long time from now


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Huh...so what will main event?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> ugh. awful. I would've LOVED Miz vs Sami. I mean, what's more exciting? Cedric Alexander vs Baron Corbin... or Miz vs Sami Zayn?


Yep, The Miz vs Sami Zayn is the more exciting match here.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Street profits I forgot too @Dolorian; heyman likes them also


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Inb4 Seth accidentally costs the match and Braun turns on him


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163637994970071040
I know, Baby Girl. I know.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> Is that fact cause only you think so




No I agree as well. Ricochet is what is wrong with wrestling and Alexander has zero charisma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Murphy vs Bryan could be a MOTY.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can AJ stop saying "mother lovers" :lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

What's Bayley on about ? Her and Sasha are better off in singles competition


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Not a bad Raw, I've seen much worse.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Natalya's upper lip looks weird, like it collapsed in the center. Stop getting fillers, Nattie.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Nattie's elbow will never heal at this rate.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you Sasha :lmao


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Montez is gold with his sketches , dude has got it .


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> Murphy vs Bryan could be a MOTY.




Could be, Murphy v Reigns was great too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god Sasha showed up. Nattie is *UNBEARABLE*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I just wanna say Sasha looks hot as fuck in that outfit tonight. My dream is for Bayley to turn heel and start dressing sexy like that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WWE always disrespecting the dead :sodone


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

What's natties face look like fuck she's had more Botox and fillers than Simon cowell .


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Natty must be blind if she couldn’t see Sasha coming in that sparkle outfit


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Carter84 said:


> I'm not referring to the wrestling skills lol , proper sexy both of them , espically Peyton >


I'd rather look at Alexa than either, Peyton is hot though for sure. 

Billie is quite meh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163641065737523205


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is this the main even then?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

[email protected] Sasha! What a jerk! LOL. 

Wonder how far they going to take this new Banks. I can see her winning the title soon. Maybe not this ppv, but next.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I just wanna say Sasha looks hot as fuck in that outfit tonight. My dream is for Bayley to turn heel and start dressing sexy like that.


You and me both


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is how they write Rollins off for the next two weeks. Brutal attack by Braun.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Is Sasha v Becky getting saved for clash of champions? Hope so . Raw is getting better FINALLY.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




Anvil and Eddie hanging out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Natalya is fucking ugly look at that nose urgh


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Festus and Cuckboy


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They may fuck this up and turn Braun here but it was a good RAW. Can’t believe I’m saying that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Agreed @bradatar;


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> I just wanna say Sasha looks hot as fuck in that outfit tonight. My dream is for Bayley to turn heel and start dressing sexy like that.


Would like that also

But, Vince won't turn Bayley Heel


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Finish of in style lol u mother lover ( sounds fcking weird ) I'm ordering two of them tees one sleeveless


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Super Seth kayfabe should be able to beat Gallows and Anderson handicapped easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SETH HAS TAPED RIBS... ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Festus looks jacked compared to his first run , pity his woman Nia couldn't do the same .


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163637994970071040
> I know, Baby Girl. I know.


Blame her crybaby of a partner.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> SETH HAS TAPED RIBS... ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?



Will make the inevitable Braun beat down look worse. That’s the only explanation I can come up with for why he’s got that on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Where's my credit card dee dee ordered


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> It is terrible. Alexa is a black hole in the division, she does not elevates anything, constantly dominates the matches as a 5 foot heel and her opponents always look bad/act dumb.
> 
> Awful.


Mmmmm, delicious salt!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Seth is kayfabes hero fucking mong , kill festus with a magic killer Anderson sic him


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> -XERO- said:
> 
> 
> > __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163637994970071040
> ...


Huh? Alexa bliss aint her partner.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The o.c is better sounding than when they put there whole fucking name on screen my 49" tv looks huge or am I too reckt


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Only 27 pages for this thread. Man, that's sad.

I've enjoyed the Fiend stuff, the Rey segment, and Cesaro/Joe was a good match. The Sasha followup was disappointing, though. I expected better. Especially that sit down interview. That was just not the way to present her as a star after her return last week and why the fuck is Nattie still in the picture? Ugh.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Huh? Alexa bliss aint her partner.


The crybaby with blue hair.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Braun please don't turn heel Seth needs you lol he can't do it alone or can he? Probably even with his taped ribs ffs


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun is one of maybe 2 or 3 likable baby faces on the roster please don’t turn him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

this raw has been surprisingly good


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Seth's leap when tagging in Braun :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins' notion of selling: grab the ribs for a bit, then proceed to make moves as if you are not hurt.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun is a two time tag champ and Rollins is a fucking double champ...ugh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow crazy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are you fucking kidding me


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH IS A DOUBLE CHAMPION AGAIN!!! This is the third time he's done it!! :mark:


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Plain awful what a shitbend to a decent show for once


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Seth Rollins is a double champion again and Braun is a tag team Champion again. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They really gave them the titles.:lmao :lmao

Club had the titles for like one month.:sodone


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seth a double champ again. :lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yowie Wowie!


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Way to make the OC look like geeks, great job


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow. :lol


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Something has to happen here right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Rollins is a 2 time dual champ.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Club should have gone to AEW


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'll take it for my Picks For pwa yeahhh.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

More belts for Rollins of fucking course. Jesus.


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

wow double champ seth


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Way to make The O.C. a legit stable.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

That's stupid im sorry


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Damn, Rollins is a 2 time dual champ.


3 time actually.

Wwe title & us title 2015
Tag team title & ic title 2017
Universal title & tag team title 2019

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Damn, Rollins is a 2 time dual champ.


3 time duel champion. He did it in 2015 as well. :clap


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

hmmmmmmm. not sure how i feel about this tbh. Kinda squashed the OC with that one. Good Raw overall though.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Expect The Club to win it back less that a month later


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Y'all thought Seth got the shovel 3 weeks ago lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, I was waiting for Braun to do that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

But Reigns is the one that is "overpushed", right?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Just give Rollins every belt. Shit let him win KOTR too, I mean fuck why not?


----------



## Brent2448 (Feb 17, 2013)

Club will win them back either next week or the week after. Braun will kill seth and the club will win them back.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fancy that cuck man n huge hands tag champs wtf this is leading to a feud then hopefully BRAUNNNNN becomes u.c.champ finally and gets more steak dinners , I can eat he puts me to shame .


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth is a 5 time tag champ now? Twice with Mox, once with Roman, once with Jason Jordan (lol) and now once with Braun. Damn!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun Strowman being a 2-time Tag Team Champion :braun

Seth Rollins being a 3-time Dual Champion :rollins

:trips8 :trips8


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

2015, 2018 and 2019: Seth Champ Champ! :rollins


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Awful, awful shite. :deanfpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> 3 time actually.
> 
> Wwe title & us title 2015
> Tag team title & ic title 2017
> ...





Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> 3 time duel champion. He did it in 2015 as well. :clap


That is fucking nutty. I forgot about the one from 2017.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth getting that Roman push now


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fcking cray cray that ending , o.c. Stable looks shit now .


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> Yeah, I was waiting for Braun to do that.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163647204227264512


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> But Reigns is the one that is "overpushed", right?


Well rollins didnt had 4 wrestlemania main events in a row,
Didnt beat taker at wrestlemania and didnt won every damn feud and match.

Rollins cant be compared to reigns.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr Lopez better enjoy this as Strowman will kill u within a few weeks and powerslam those ribs into a table hopefully squashing Cole in the process


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Club are the new LON, Vince is known to do this around this time. Its filler season with a shitty faction which the faces beat up on.

AJ degrading himself associating himself with these losers.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth's second Champ Champ reign happened last year in October, when he was the IC Champion and won the tag titles with Dean right before Dean turned on him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Seth getting that Roman push now


What Roman push? Rollins has been pushed more/harder than Reigns ever was.

Sure Reigns main evened Mania 4 times in a row but Rollins beat Lesnar...twice the last one being clean as a whistle...while injured.

In terms of title wins and such Rollins has been giben more than Reigns.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Why


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

He's a smug git Rollins , Braun looked at him at the end and he looked at Renee. Cuck is a dirty man . Where's Becky ??


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Well rollins didnt had 4 wrestlemania main events in a row,
> Didnt beat taker at wrestlemania and didnt won every damn feud and match.
> 
> Rollins cant be compared to reigns


Reigns lost two of those Mania main event, Rollins beat Lesnar clean as a whistle while injured might I add.

Rollins has been given more, really.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

dukenukem3do said:


> Way to make the OC look like geeks, great job


They've done nothing to establish them, why are you surprised?

Football season is coming and it's not going to be pretty with the way things are headed.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Well rollins didnt had 4 wrestlemania main events in a row,
> Didnt beat taker at wrestlemania and didnt won every damn feud and match.
> 
> Rollins cant be compared to reigns.
> ...




No he just has more tag runs then anyone besides the NewDay, is the only active wrestler besides Goldberg to beat Brock clean and one of 4 men to beat him twice. He’s been the focus of the show for the last year and a half despite being boring as dirt, and over the last two years has had every belt in the company. Many more than once. I’ll take Roman over that ANY day. Say what you want about him but at least other divisions mattered. Who’s the US and IC champs right now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163646239604432896
I know, broham. I know.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ace said:


> The Club are the new LON, Vince is known to do this around this time. Its filler season with a shitty faction which the faces beat up on.
> 
> AJ degrading himself associating himself with these losers.


Ace getting his AJ loving in lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> What Roman push? Rollins has been pushed more/harder than Reigns ever was.
> 
> Sure Reigns main evened Mania 4 times in a row but Rollins beat Lesnar...twice the last one being clean as a whistle...while injured.
> 
> In terms of title wins and such Rollins has been giben more than Reigns.


And soon he'll be fed Strowman as well. :heyman6


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> And soon he'll be fed Strowman as well. :heyman6


You know it.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Becky looking fine with that ponytail @Dolorian; she's smoking hot


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> And soon he'll be fed Strowman as well. :heyman6




If they feed him Strowman Seth kayfabe shouldn’t lose to anyone except the Fiend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC jobs to 2 guys who aren't known to have tag chemistry 
:heston


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cuck man will be getting them hands within a few weeks , if Seth beats Braun I'll personally kill Vince.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So at lease Seth & Becky didn't get attacked to be writin off TV


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> So at lease Seth & Becky didn't get attacked to be writin off TV




They going somewhere? Don’t get me excited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Dolph Ziggler pre-match promo + his Superkick to Roman Reigns

- Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler

- Becky Lynch backstage promo

- Bray Wyatt chokes out Jerry Lawler

- The Miz/Ricochet vs Drew McIntyre/Baron Corbin

- Seth Rollins saving Braun Strowman from an ambush by the O.C

- Samoa Joe vs Cesaro

- Rey Mysterio/Dominic emotional backstage segment

- Elias attacking Drake Maverick backstage when he fails to roll him up

- The referee being incognito so R-Truth can try to beat Elias for the 24/7 title lol)

- Randy Orton giving Big E an RKO outta nowhere mark + Orton/Revival attacking the New Day post-match

- Sasha Banks ambushing Natalya backstage

- Seth Rollins and Braun Strowman winning the Raw Tag titles


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> What Roman push? Rollins has been pushed more/harder than Reigns ever was.
> 
> Sure *Reigns main evened Mania 4 times* in a row but Rollins beat Lesnar...twice the last one being clean as a whistle...while injured.
> 
> In terms of title wins and such Rollins has been giben more than Reigns.


Case closed


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Best episode of the year for me , it's the only one where I actually went back to watch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Case closed


Not really, Reigns lost two of those main events, one of them to Rollins. He got completely humiliated by Lesnar in one and yet Rollins beat Lesnar clean while injured.

Rollins is pushed harder and has been given more than Reigns.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm good with this. Seth and Braun are like Cena and Michaels back in the day. OC will be a-okay.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes Solid fun Raw. Wow. Had not said that in God knows how long!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is IT true that Vince didnt write todays show.?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Fan Try To Jump Barricade During WWE RAW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163619132274876416


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

EMTs Called To Help Fainted Fan During WWE RAW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163629589501026307


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Anderson and Gallows are morons for re-signing.

They were better off collecting checks than going on TV and getting humiliated like jobbers each week.

Being paid to sit at home would have been better than this.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Why in the world did they have those two win the tag titles?? Just no.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Show Review:

*The Dolph vs. Roman opener was fun. Dolph's promo talking about all the stuff that happened to him while downplaying Roman almost dying to get him heat made me laugh. And the match had a good flow. But, even with the advantages Dolph got, it's hard to believe a week after getting squashed by Goldberg, I should take Dolph seriously in a long match with Roman.

*Becky's promo was great. She played up on everything people are talking about. Sasha left for 4 months, did nothing in the ring, but now is hotter than ever, partly thanks to Becky. And Becky, the thing that can make this feud so great is that Becky became everything fans thought Sasha would be. She became everything Sasha wanted it to be. And something like that, if done right, can really light a fire under Sasha. I hope they tell that story.

*I'm glad the King's Court segment was used for Bray as opposed to Sasha. And King being smart enough to at least try to get out of the ring when the lights went down made me laugh. And for Bray it was fine for another "beat up the HOF" segment. I just wonder what he does now. And honestly I don't have a good guess.

*I made the joke that the KOTR tournament was WWE's answer to the G1 Climax in NJPW. And to go along with that they have the preview tag matches, lol. This means we need more Yano. All in all a solid match. I anxiously look forward to Gable & Apollo vs. Andrade & Benjamin.

*The Braun vs. AJ match went exactly as I thought it was. Though I did see some spots in there would make me love a real match between the 2. And ain't no better Rollins than Skinny Jeans Rollins saving the day.

*Joe vs. Cesaro was a fun hoss fight. Cesaro set the tone immediately with that Running Uppercut right as the bell rung. Overall a fun match.

*The Rey stuff is weird, though Rey delivered his part very well. His son.....not so much. Not sure what to expect from this, but I'll roll with it for now.

*Please put Orton together with The Revival. They seemed to be acting like a real stable tonight and they looked like they were having fun. The beatdown with the Revival jumping on Xavier's knee while Orton made Kofi watch was great.

*I'm still waiting to see on the Sasha Banks stuff. On one hand they didn't go too far too soon. But, on the other when they drag things out they have more of a chance to go wrong.

I did laugh when Cole said "Sasha, no one is talking about your hair." Bullshit. If you saw Social Media as much as you shill it, you know you're wrong. And I did like how vain she was to talk about her hair as opposed to giving a real answer. And I liked how they gave her something else to do later by attacking Nattie. But the whole line of "see your dad in hell".......I don't know. Got to close to Randy saying Eddie's in Hell.

*So now Alexa/Nikki have pretty much beaten the 3 top teams (aka the only teams) in the tag division in 2 weeks. So yeah. I mean I'm glad they're on TV. But it seems like they just ran through all their options.

*Alexander and Zayn had a fine match that while not a full squash, was meant to be a statement win for Alexander. Zayn has absolutely no momentum right now, which is a shame.

*Rollins and Strowman winning the Tag Titles was a surprise. Makes me wonder if they'll take this all the way to COC and they have to pull double duty.

All in all, it was show that the 1st half blew by and then slowed down a lot. Overall a fun show, but once again the 3 hours just hurts the momentum of a show.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

According to Ryan Satin, Vince McMahon was not at Raw tonight but Triple H and Paul Heyman was responsible for tonight's good show.


----------



## Fang 2 (Jan 30, 2017)

decent raw. intrested to see where rollins/braun goes


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

They are def. trying to make the fans hate rollins. This is his third time being a double champion, all stat padder reigns that amount to nothing. Since last November he may be the most overpushed wrestler in wwe history. And he still can't get the crowd to blow the roof off of the building. He is the epitome of Monday Night Meh. :Cocky

Braun def needed another pointless reign like the one he had with nicholaus. :eyeroll.

So lame.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

If Hunter and heyman done tonight's show can they fcking keep Vince in a retirement home and somehow get him to look after his grandkids or whatever , best show by a long stretch except the fcking ending Seth in hunters favorite so that's why he's get pushed to the moon , fcking hope Braun gives him those huge hands . 

Best show of the year by a long stretch .

Peace.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Jesus Christ AJ nearly hit row z lol and festus doesn't usually get smashed like 
Hunters reaction to Seth getting made dual champ
:suckit:suckit


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Show Review:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you can make the joke/observation that Jushin Liger is retiring at Wrestle Kingdom this year, so therefore WWE is again copying by having Rey retire at WM.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ace said:


> Anderson and Gallows are morons for re-signing.
> 
> They were better off collecting checks than going on TV and getting humiliated like jobbers each week.
> 
> Being paid to sit at home would have been better than this.


Did you jack my sig for your av!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did you jack my sig for your av!!!


 Sorry man, I saw it on Reddit and only saw yours after I set it. It took 15 mins getting the right border, don't want to change now after putting that much time into it. Will be changed in a few days.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ace said:


> Sorry man, I saw it on Reddit and only saw yours after I set it. It took 15 mins getting the right border, don't want to change now after putting that much time into it. Will be changed in a few days.


Lmao no keep it. I want to remember it as long as possible before Naito gets his W back


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Carter84 said:


> Ace getting his AJ loving in lol


 Anderson and Gallows are ex BC and are a part of The OC, of course I'd mention AJ because without AJ, I wouldn't care. They're part of AJ's faction so if they look weak, the group looks weak. In the WWE they're geeks, I'm under no illusion. Likewise with Bray/Bryan fans and Rowan, they want the faction to look good otherwise it reflects poorly on Bray/Bryan.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

So I'm 20 minutes into the show and all I've seen is a Smackdown storyline (Reigns whodunit) and a match between two Smackdown talent. (Reigns and Ziggler)

INTERESTING.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Imagine being so irrelevant not even your dead father can get you sympathy with the crowd.

Poor Nattie.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ace said:


> Anderson and Gallows are ex BC and are a part of The OC, of course I'd mention AJ because without AJ, I wouldn't care. They're part of AJ's faction so if they look weak, the group looks weak. In the WWE they're geeks, I'm under no illusion. Likewise with Bray/Bryan fans and Rowan, they want the faction to look good otherwise it reflects poorly on Bray/Bryan.


Ace dude I'm thirty- five years of age I know who the fucking B.C Original's are AJ took the lead after Prince Devitt left for nxt . They are booked shit they came to wwe to be huge stars who are capable of being one of the best tag teams in the world , Gallows was originally festus then got changed to Luke Gallows joined with c.m punk to formthe straight edge society , then after his release had a short stint as DOC in Tna with the aces and eights .Its where he met AJ where there friendship formed I didn't know much about Karl Anderson till he was in the original B.C. You said they were losers in another post which there not . AJ is one of the best wrestlers in the modern in era no doubt about it , I used to mark out in his Tna career I've watched him 2002 he is a genuine pro , eats and sleeps wrestling , with the platform wwe gave him he just elevated himself in to super stardom . I understand why he your favorite . But it was a joke , but to call Gallows and Anderson losers is a tad naive dude .

Peace .


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Strategize said:


> Imagine being so irrelevant not even your dead father can get you sympathy with the crowd.
> 
> Poor Nattie.


To be fair, once you do a how storyline on him complete with a threat to be put through his table, that well is empty.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Carter84 said:


> Ace dude I'm thirty- five years of age I know who the fucking B.C Original's are AJ took the lead after Prince Devitt left for nxt . They are booked shit they came to wwe to be huge stars who are capable of being one of the best tag teams in the world , Gallows was originally festus then got changed to Luke Gallows joined with c.m punk to formthe straight edge society , then after his release had a short stint as DOC in Tna with the aces and eights .Its where he met AJ where there friendship formed I didn't know much about Karl Anderson till he was in the original B.C. You said they were losers in another post which there not . AJ is one of the best wrestlers in the modern in era no doubt about it , I used to mark out in his Tna career I've watched him 2002 he is a genuine pro , eats and sleeps wrestling , with the platform wwe gave him he just elevated himself in to super stardom . I understand why he your favorite . But it was a joke , but to call Gallows and Anderson losers is a tad naive dude .
> 
> Peace .


 Dude, majority of this roster consists of geeks and losers (kayfabe). They don't know how to book or get anybody over, that's why they have no stars.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ace said:


> Dude, majority of this roster consists of geeks and losers (kayfabe). They don't know how to book or get anybody over, that's why they have no stars.



I'm stoned I thought you meant as people lol . Shit state of affairs when cuck man is Dual champ with Braun who should of least had a shot with u.c. Title see if he can draw as it is easy to get a pop granted his are huge , they say we listen to fans it was the only fault of the whole show I mean seeing Mandy was fucking sweet and Alexa in the ring > But it showed hunter can do it , if what others were saying vince not being there . Heyman too showing he knows his shit again , I mean he's honest enough to know his mistakes I wouldn't lend him 10p never mind hundreds of thousands of dollars . 

Peace .


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

It was watchable show but still nothing clicks for me. Maybe im finally moving on from WWE lol 

The only interesting things in RAW are the Fiend and the upcoming feud between Seth and Braun. Not interested in Sasha/Becky at all.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ace said:


> Dude, majority of this roster consists of geeks and losers (kayfabe). They don't know how to book or get anybody over, that's why they have no stars.


By the way your sig is cool forgot to mention you done something to it as the finish is crisp .

Let me know.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Now we have the exact opposite problem with the tag team division. Wouldn't it have made more sense to have Mandy and sonya win to set up a title match for clash of the champions?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I have seth fatigue. Dont care what he does . Another make shift tag team no thx.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Carter84 said:


> By the way your sig is cool forgot to mention you done something to it as the finish is crisp .
> 
> Let me know.


 I didn't edit it.

It's directly from NJPW, it's probably the lighting.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

I can't stop laughing with Alexa haters. What is in single matches and defeat the others wrestlers? They have already given her a push. What does her segment of A moment of Bliss do? How boring it is. What do they put her in matches tag team? She kills the division. I can't stop laughing with these haters.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Solid show this week, Becky cut a fantastic and well crafted promo, Loved Sasha's trolling too.

Alexa/Nikki have knocked off every tag team in the women's division now they need to form one that won't just job to them and provide a challenge.

Seth/Braun as tag champs is brief I know but if this is what is needed to turn Braun Heel again it was kind of a waste of time, Maybe if both had absolutely nothing going for them I'd see potential in them as a team.

AJ's Heel work is Underrated right now give him someone to feud with for a match at Clash of Champions.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Catering said:


> Even reading a review of this shit is painful! 0 storyline progress and a bunch of useless tag team matches


Hope it hurts?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Both my guys tonight advanced. :mark


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

An Elias VS R-Truth feud may be interesting.

I want to see where goes Bray now with this Lawler attack. I hope we get to see Abby the Witch soon.

Decent promo by Rey Mysterio. His son has to work on his mic skills but I'm curious about watching him wrestle.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

What have they reduced Rey Mysterio too? The greatest Luchador of al ltime, one of the most Iconic Pro Wrestlers of all time, and he cant buy a win anymore and is about to retire because of it.

Meanwhile complete garbage with next to no talent like Seth Rollins is once again running around as a dual Champion. This Era of WWE somehow manages to get worse and worse, they keep pushing complete shit to the top, why cant they push someone who actually has talent?



Ma-Trish Reloaded said:


> Why in the world did they have those two win the tag titles?? Just no.


Because Seth is in Romans old spot where everything in the company revolves around Seth and is about padding his record and making him look good. But because he can do flips and worked for ROH its largely accepted.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

I really hope once NXT moves to the USA network, RAW goes back to 2 hours. Three hours is such a chore


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not a bad Raw for me, mainly because the show felt more disorganised - which I love in a wrestling show. The more chaotic, the better. It has that 'anything can happen' feel to it.

Take that away and it was okay, some decent backstage work, couple of solid matches. Ziggler was superb on the mic. 

Who was the guy who took over from Lawler in commentary? Was it just me or did he seem to take the lead position? WWE grooming Cole's replacement..?


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Catering said:


> Even reading a review of this shit is painful! 0 storyline progress and a bunch of useless tag team matches


There are certainly valid criticisms to be had of Raw, and WWE in general. But, 0 storyline progression? 

Rey continues his retirement angle. Orton and Kofi heated up. Becky/Sasha with their verbal sparring. Braun/Seth moving their story along, 

Not to mention the KOTR progressing. Ziggler continuing his character work, and Bray continuing his antics.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I stayed off here during the show after I heard Vince wasn’t there. I wanted to judge it based on entertainment value without snarky commentary. And honestly? I watched pretty much all of it and was entertained. There were two or three segments I fast forwarded through, but for the most part, it was a solid show. 

P.S Sasha Banks is sexy as fuck. And I absolutely noticed the blue hair, Cole. Haha


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

How far along is Dominik in his wrestling career, as they keep teasing and putting in the building blocks but can he even do a headlock yet? I know it might be too close to Eddie/Rey, but I like the idea of Andrade and Zelina getting Dominik on board with them.

I’m happy Vic Joseph got his crack at the big time, the guy has earned it and did well too even if the team didn’t flow at all as Renee is still pretty bad and he was pretty much doing Cole’s role for him and showed the three-person booth still doesn’t work. I know he gets bashed a lot, but it does show what Graves adds in a three but if you just dumped Cole and had Vic/Graves as the duo you’d be fine.

I like Bray/The Fiend attacking the legends and did have a hunch they might go there with Lawler, but I think it’s getting to the point now that Bray should be starting to attack anyone. The crowd buzzes for it, but it is getting too telegraphed when you can be much more clever with it. Basically everyone and anyone afraid of him before he gets his next fight/feud.

I like a tournament so I’m happy with KOTR even if it is a bit blasé (to put it mildly).


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

Zapato said:


> How far along is Dominik in his wrestling career, as they keep teasing and putting in the building blocks but can he even do a headlock yet? I know it might be too close to Eddie/Rey, but I like the idea of Andrade and Zelina getting Dominik on board with them.
> 
> I’m happy Vic Joseph got his crack at the big time, the guy has earned it and did well too even if the team didn’t flow at all as Renee is still pretty bad and he was pretty much doing Cole’s role for him and showed the three-person booth still doesn’t work. I know he gets bashed a lot, but it does show what Graves adds in a three but if you just dumped Cole and had Vic/Graves as the duo you’d be fine.
> 
> ...


Tonight was the first time the Fiend did not interest me. There is nothing about attacking an old fat Lawler that I find interesting


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I don’t disagree, it just depends where it leads. I wonder if they will allow Bray to do a Funhouse to explain why he is targeting the legends with something along the lines of he is clearing his head of those he feels have ignored him over the years or something (Bray can come up with the notion, much better than I can). I just know they will be loving the crowd buying into the reaction from the lights off etc, he’s rightly over but I don’t want them doing what WWE/Vince do best and overly milking it that it dies before it gets going.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Sasha's promo fell flat, no surprise there, she's terrible. She needs to tap to Becky, lose to Natalya and then go back home and cry into her pillow some more.

Seth/Braun winning the tag titles wasn't really needed, but I would assume they'll lose them back to Anderson & Gallows in a couple of weeks. Tag division sucks atm anyway.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Prediction: The Fiend continues to attack/take out legends, until the ultimate legend, Triple H, returns and goes over clean in a Firefly Fun House match, where they literally work a match on the set of the Firefly Fun House.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Didn't mention it last night, but I think Vic Joseph deserves a shout out.

He did pretty well last night for his first time on Raw. He's got a great voice for this.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Solid show.

That Reigns spear was something else.

Cool Becky promo.

That pop Rollins got....:banderas

Sasha looking fine AF...:banderas

The Fiend making an appearance that was cool...:bjpenn

KOTR is cool. At least less random matches and more matches that mean something.

Randy-Kofi segment was different, that leg break was something

Main event was good but I don't know about the finish...kind of a mess of a story right now. Guess we'll see.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

lol wat?


----------

